# Best/favorite theological dictionary?



## Nebrexan (May 23, 2009)

It's time for us to invest in a good theological dictionary. These have received favorable reviews from the Reformed community:

_Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms_ by Donald K. McKim, 1996, 310 pages (Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms: Donald K. McKim: Books)
_Evangelical Dictionary of Theology_ by Walter A. Elwell (Editor), 2001, 1312 pages (Evangelical Dictionary of Theology (Baker Reference Library): Walter A. Elwell: Books)
Do you see one as being "better" than the other? Are there others worth considering?


----------



## Grymir (May 24, 2009)

I have the Evangelical Dictionary of Theology by Walter A. Elwell. It's really good and in-depth. More orientated towards the people and movements. I like Alan Cairns Dictionary of Theological Terms. It defines theological terms very good and from a reformed postition. Very Good!!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2009)

I like Elwell, in part because he hails from the evangelical camp. If you can find a copy of the _Baker Dictionary of Theology_ (also reprinted as the _Wycliffe Dictionary of Theology_), it has some excellent pieces. I will never forget reading one of the best defenses of believer's baptism by my old prof, Geoffrey Bromiley and an equally good one on infant baptism by Geoffrey Bromiley!


----------



## caoclan (May 24, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I like Elwell, in part because he hails from the evangelical camp. If you can find a copy of the _Baker Dictionary of Theology_ (also reprinted as the _Wycliffe Dictionary of Theology_), it has some excellent pieces. I will never forget reading one of the best defenses of believer's baptism by my old prof, Geoffrey Bromiley and *an equally good one on infant baptism by Geoffrey Bromiley!*



Was it equally good enough to convince you of the paedo side???


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2009)

Sean, back then in the mid 70s, no. I was a seminary student and read it for "academic" reasons. As a committed Baptist preparing for the Baptist pastorate, my mindset in reading such things had more to do with who are my tribe than who makes the best argument. We all read contrary views from time to time that dispute with our position (e.g., case for atheism or some some other eschatological view). Most of the time, we find ways to set such cognitively discordant notions on the "shelf" and blithely keep on with our own point of view. Much of the time, such short-cuts "work," particularly in a world of such radically diverse ideologies, all well argued and framed. Sometimes, however, these accommodations keep you following rabbit trails far longer than you should. My eschatology and understanding of covenant theology are two things that have undergone change in the last several years.

Suffice it to say that since I have been on the PB, I have purchased most of the best books on the paedo position and am finally (in my old age) giving it the kind of serious consideration that should have been there all along. I say this to my shame.

Given the relative paucity of Reformed Baptist congregations around, I am quite open to/probably will be joining a Presbyterian church in my retirement. Hopefully, I can reach some settled conviction on this issue sooner, even if it costs me my current job as head of a Baptist affiliated ministry.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)

I have the Westminster myself and I like it very much


----------

